# Sawdust collection systems



## macminn18 (Nov 11, 2020)

I am just starting to put together my "retirement" shop. it's a lean to on my pole barn. The space is 12 X 40. I plumbed it for a toilet and sink. Am thinking of walling off about 5 feet for the bathroom. Am also thinking of putting a suction unit in that walled off area.

I'm starting with a table saw, planer, router table, miter saw. Loooking for recommendations. I would rather pay more and get quality.

Do I jump right into one of the Oneida systems? What's best for running suction to the machines?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, my choice wouldn't be Oneida but I would jump into a larger system from the getgo. I have a CV, but that's just my choice. As for ducting, I'm using 6" PVC all the way to the machine, but I would price both metal and PVC and then make sure whatever you pick is available locally. 6" thinwall PVC isn't always at the box store, and with metal most use snaplock but even then the fittings (especially wyes) can be hard to come by.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

You'll have to research the cost/benefit to you of pvc vs. metal. For me its a no brainer PVC is by far cheaper. I bought my 6" pipe at a local commercial plumbing supply that allows OTC cash sales.

Looking at CFM's planers and jointer are not hard to collect. Band saws, table saws, miter saws are hardest, but somewhat depends on machine design.

If you can put the hardest to collect machines closest to the DC that helps. Exhausting outside helps a lot if your climate allows.

I'm with Fred, seems to me Oneida is over priced. I'm planning to upgrade my cobbled together system one day, and will go with Clear Vue.

That's a long, narrow shop, so if you can locate the DC more centrally, better.

I collect my miter saw & router table with a dedicated small wall type blower, exhausted outside. Really works well.

I bring this up, b/c for what you're going to pay, would it be more efficient to have 2 or 3 wall units?


----------



## macminn18 (Nov 11, 2020)

Thanks for those replies. My plan is to put the unit in the pole building/shop shared wall. The pole section is 40 X 72, so plenty of fresh air in there!


----------



## misbeshavings (Feb 28, 2011)

Late to the party, but if you are starting fresh, pour a 2'x2' or 3'x3' slab outside the exterior wall near the center of your shop, and build a closet for your DC. The closet keeps the noise outside, protects your investment, and takes up no valuable floor space. And hurt once - put in a decent cyclone, with the biggest HP you can reasonably afford.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I spend a lot of time in my shop and as I get older am less tolerant of dust. I put in a 5 hp Oneida with DWV PVC piping. I have no regrets spending that money. I also have a Jet ajr cleaner.


----------

